
Tell HN: Let's get back to HACKER news - yread
Most of the Trump stories are just speculation&#x2F;marketing&#x2F;propaganda&#x2F;infotainment. Nobody really knows what will happen with him as president. Leave informing about everything he did to the CNN. This is supposed to be Hacker news. Let&#x27;s upvote technical&#x2F;startup&#x2F;SV-echo-chamber&#x2F;JS-framework-of-the-week&#x2F;Erlang&#x2F;INTERESTING stories instead!
======
WheelsAtLarge
Well I personally think Hacker News needs a little bit of real world news
injection. After all technology's and startup's main role in society is to
solve real world problems. Talk about a news bubble, we techies love to live
in a world where, social apps, chat apps, killer new languages get created
without much change from the previous nth iterations. Look around, the word is
bigger than that. And if you want to created the next killer X app you better
expand what you read.

------
0942v8653
There are no Trump stories on the front page, and I remember a total of 3 (the
first two were the same but split to avoid server issues...). This and one
other one is on the Ask page. That's reasonable, I think, for such a major
event.

------
andrewmcwatters
Yeah, JavaScript speculation/marketing/propaganda/infotainment is much more
hilarious.

~~~
sotojuan
People arguing about JavaScript frameworks to make a SPA that doesn't need to
be a SPA feels a lot like people arguing about two bad presidential
candidates.

------
jjnoakes
If Trump stories are making it to the front page (which I haven't seen much of
personally), isn't that because people who read HN find them interesting?

------
pcunite
I'm here for the comments. For such a big event, I expect to talk about it a
little.

------
mancerayder
Disagree, especially given that the truly political stories (if you want to
accept that delineation) are greatly outnumbered by the tech ones.

Also, people here are smart. There's nothing to worry about.

------
greatest-ape
It's not bad to be generally interested in many things, and not only in one
subject.

------
ungzd
Also companies, stocks, oil, ecology, crime, social justice, poor african
children. Sometimes I feel like I'm reading regular newspaper.

And links to all these stinky news websites with adblocker blockers, popups,
autostarting videos with sound just to read story about 0.001% drop of some
stock. These are even worse than TV.

